# resurrecting a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme



## John (Apr 25, 2015)

Just need a couple of more parts, the lock, badge and skirt guard.
Blasted apart in 2012 for money and resurrected for the riding
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?24465-Super-Rare!-1937-Ladies-Roadmaster-Supreme-Bicycle


----------



## Gearhead (Apr 25, 2015)

A happy ending to a sad tale! Bravo!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2015)

That's one of the greatest pair I've ever seen. Gorgeous.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2015)

Magnificent!


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 25, 2015)

those belong together they look great


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 25, 2015)

Awesome looking bike keep them together!!


----------



## mike j (Apr 26, 2015)

They are quite the couple, beautiful together. Matching tires may be a nice addition.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks As It Was Before the Parting on eBay!!!

Did You Buy All The Parts??? Or Did You Buy It Before Parting???

Looks Great Anyways!!!

Looove That Rack!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 26, 2015)

That's awesome!! Beautiful!

Now if we could just piece the other 10,000 victims of his back together...


----------



## John (Apr 27, 2015)

mike j said:


> They are quite the couple, beautiful together. Matching tires may be a nice addition.




Hi Mike,
You would think I would have white walls all over the place. But I only had black walls at the time. When finished she will have the white walls.

John


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

John said:


> Just need a couple of more parts, the lock, badge and skirt guard.
> Blasted apart in 2012 for money and resurrected for the riding
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?24465-Super-Rare!-1937-Ladies-Roadmaster-Supreme-Bicycle




I wish I knew you needed a lock.... I had one the other day. Sold at AA.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

WOW!!!! Great job...


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2015)

John said:


> Hi Mike,
> You would think I would have white walls all over the place. But I only had black walls at the time. When finished she will have the white walls.
> 
> John




Would you be interested in a set of those checkered sidewall tires, they are in fair condition but I wouldn't ride on them.


----------

